# Unmarried Partners in Dubai



## MelTony (Sep 23, 2008)

HI Everyone

My partner and I have been living together for 18 months in London, and there is a possible job opportunity for my partner to get a job in Dubai.

Does anyone know the rules about visas for an unmarried partner?

Are we allowed to live together in Dubai?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

MelTony said:


> HI Everyone
> 
> My partner and I have been living together for 18 months in London, and there is a possible job opportunity for my partner to get a job in Dubai.
> 
> ...


Unmarried partners are unable to sponser their bf/gf.

It is illegal to live together if unmarried, you will face arrest and deportation if caught.

The UAE is an Islamic country, the laws of the land should be adhered to and cultural sensitivites respected.

HTH


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> It is illegal to live together if unmarried, you will face arrest and deportation if caught.


Deportation will probably follow a stint in some nasty jail!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

MelTony said:


> HI Everyone
> 
> My partner and I have been living together for 18 months in London, and there is a possible job opportunity for my partner to get a job in Dubai.
> 
> ...


How do mate,

Please at least do a cursory search on the forum as there is the same question asked on the front page as I look at your question. 

Although Pasanada and Maz are much nicer than me and have answered your question. 

I'm normally much more cheerful


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Someone should make this topic a sticky on this sub-forum with some hard facts FAQ style.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks, Crazy, the cheque is in the post! 

Mazda, I totally concur with your idea!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The issue is mentioned in one of the stickys - post 8 in 'Are you moving to Dubai -this might help'. Sadly too few people bother to read that before asking questions.

When I get the time I will be reorganising all the factual info at the top, but it is time-consuming and you don't get paid to moderate!

Keep up the good work folks. 

-


----------



## Mrman (Jul 14, 2008)

Maybe you should change the title to...

STOP- READ THIS BEFORE YOU POST


----------

